# New Tree Service



## boneshaker238 (Aug 7, 2008)

Hello forum members, I haveviewed this forum for years to get up to speed on the fishingwhen I came home on leave. I been out for 9 months building my tree service. Its time to get with the program and start posting some fishingreports and networking.<P align=center>Castleberry's Complete Home Services

If you need some trees removed or trimmed you can call us at 850-607-1432 or visit our website at castlberrychs.com. We also do roof and gutter cleaning as well as pressure washing.Wehave a10% discount for all active duty, retired military and forum members.


----------



## minkmaster (Apr 5, 2008)

Have you trimmed trees long?


----------



## boneshaker238 (Aug 7, 2008)

I have been working in the tree service industry since I was fourteen (20 years in the industry total). My best friend's father owned his own tree business and we worked for him weekends and summers while I was in high school. After that I worked for Cattels Tree Service, Gulf Coast Tree Service, and a few others. I joined in the New Orleans annual tree removal expos before I went into the marines. While I was in the Marine Corp in Jacksonville NC, I operated my own tree service part time. Once I got out of themilitary I have returned to my own business and currently wecontract out to other tree services for the jobs that are too difficultor dangerous for them.I could go on and on about my credentials but the proof is in the pudding. I would love nothing more than to have a good recommendation from a forum member, so why don't you give us a call and we'll come out and give you a freeestimate. 850-607-1432


----------

